

Is the Handheld Video Games Market Shrinking? Or Just Changing? - mattpeckham
http://techland.time.com/2012/08/23/is-the-handheld-video-games-market-shrinking-or-just-changing/

======
webwanderings
When you most often see toddlers and young children play video games on their
Dad's smartphones....you know the handheld video game market is changing, or
has already changed.

